# Nike Lunarendor vs. Kaiju



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

NOTICE: There are a couple of other threads going here for those who wish to bemoan Nike and bash their entrance into the sport. This thread is for those of us who ride and like their boots. 

I was hoping the Lunarendor was some silly boot with lights in it, apparently that's the QS version that everybody is rightfully ripping on.

However the regular Lunarendor is supposed to be an evolution of the Kaiju. It's being positioned as a "slightly stiffer Kaiju". This sounds great to me. I love my Kaijus every year I try my Ions back on or Imperials, F22s, and none of them perform for me like the Kaiju. It's just the best boot I have ever worn. What sucks is that its expensive and you can never find them on sale. 

Now this Lunarendor is going to have a bunch of tech that is going to be really appealing to Kaiju wearers and we are going to be pushed further up the category in price to the $400 mark. Im not happy about it but the boot also has built in canting, lunar foam midsole whatever that is but it sounds cush, the full length backstay, and the overall step up in stiffness from the Kaiju. 

I think I am going to have to try these even at the outrageous price tag. My Kaiju have lasted 150 days so hopefully I can rationalize the price. I've got a feeling that Nike won't share the tech between the Lunarendor and the Kaiju so it looks like Dogfunk will be hearing from me. If these things wind up being better than my Kaiju I will be impressed with Nike. 

Here's a clip I found from the Nike Product Manager for anyone who is interested. I can't tell if the sole is different from the Kaiju. Extra board feel is always cool.

Nike Lunarendor Snowboard Boots Preview 2013/2014 // Snowboarding Videos on MPORA


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

The *BOOT* has built in canting? Seems like that'd be bad news to walk in... :dunno:


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

It sounds like its subtle. Built up slightly on the outside edges of the insole or something. Which reminds me that I need to try some canted foot beds on my EST.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

It's great, my Company's have a 3*, I didn't even know I wanted it until I had it. :thumbsup:


----------

